# Nz Beer At 1st Choice Liqour



## Ross (1/5/06)

Just took a trip down to 1st Choice liqour store hoping to find some Rochefort 8, but alas, no luck - Did however pick the following for a NZ night...








Quite a few new ones for me amongst this lot - What's the pick from those who've tried them?


Cheers Ross


----------



## Bobby (1/5/06)

the radler is not one of my fave!! didnt impress me much. i do like the montieths black though. really rich.


----------



## Gough (1/5/06)

I've tried all the Monteith's beers in the pic except the Radler. I enjoyed most of them, especially the 'Black'. The Pilsner is also very good when it is fresh. The weak link IMHO was the 'Celtic Red', but then I'm not a fan of most of the Irish Red style ales I've tried. I haven't seen the Mac's beers around, but I'll keep an eye out for them now.

Shawn.


----------



## Beer Krout (1/5/06)

The Mac's Black is a top beer and a big seller in NZ.
The Montieth's Black is just as good.

BK


----------



## dreamboat (1/5/06)

The copperhop is a good drop. Actually, none of them are really bad (tho I have not tried teh Radler).



dreamboat


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/5/06)

Those ring-pulls on the Mac's beers make me pine for a pre 1990's Coopers SA.  

Bring back the hand-grenade. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## mhan7073 (2/5/06)

The Radler is really really bad in my opinion. It's not even one of those beers which tastes better on tap...still very bad. Celtic Red was also a pretty bad.

Personally I'm a big fan of Speights Old Dark. For the price (pretty cheap, and pretty unbelievably cheap in NZ) you get a nice dark beer, not very stouty, a lovely nice off white head that lasts, and a desire to drink a half case (why don't more of our beers come in the half case!) 

Export Dry is also a top beer. But they changed the label (and I think the recipe) a couple of years ago, still very good, but not quite what I remember. It's gotten a little hoppier (not to my liking).

As far as the Macs go, the blonde is pretty good. But most of the beers are 4%. As someone who would pour light beer down the sink before I'd drink it, and who prefers beer alchohol ranges from 5%+ I really taste the difference at 4. 

The Mac reserve looked interesting. I'd like to know how that one tastes.

Mic


----------



## Ross (2/5/06)

mhan7073 said:


> As far as the Macs go, the blonde is pretty good. But most of the beers are 4%. As someone who would pour light beer down the sink before I'd drink it, and who prefers beer alchohol ranges from 5%+ I really taste the difference at 4.
> 
> The Mac reserve looked interesting. I'd like to know how that one tastes.
> 
> ...



Interesting, someone at Mac's must have heard you complaint - All the beers are 5% not 4.
The Mac's Reserve I really enjoyed, I'm not really a lager drinker, but this is hopped with Green Bullet & Nelson Sauvin (a personal favourite) - It's very spicy with the lovely grape flavour of the NS on the finish...
The black was my favourite with the Blonde the only one to disappoint...

Cheers Ross


----------



## MVZOOM (2/5/06)

I have drunk many, many of the Monteiths Black - it's certainly one of my favourite beers. 

If you ever get the chance, get down to Greymouth on the South Island, in the dead middle of winter, on a sat night. 

Have some beer, watch some rugby in the pub, then engage in whatever the locals are doing at the time (they're a bit slower down south, it could be that the Macarena is popular there right now!). 

Certainly an experiance to remember..

Most Mac's beers are a good drop - however just rip into them and judge for yourself.

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Malnourished (2/5/06)

mhan7073 said:


> Personally I'm a big fan of Speights Old Dark...
> As far as the Macs go, the blonde is pretty good. But most of the beers are 4%. As someone who would pour light beer down the sink before I'd drink it, and who prefers beer alchohol ranges from 5%+ I really taste the difference at 4.


Um, isn't Speights Old Dark 4%? :huh:


----------



## lpa (2/5/06)

hey ho,

The Radler's certainly a refreshing beer in summer, but as as German Beer Avocado, I'd like to get all pedantic and remind viewers that a Radler is two things: a cycling enthusiast and a Shandy (for cycling enthusiasts who wanna stay wobble-free or whatever). Good old Monteiths got excited and made it a citrusy full-strength beer, bless them, when really it's just your bog-standard Pils or whatever you fancy with boring old lemonade. Germany, being a group of nations more or less, has great diversity and I'm sure somewhere behind a mountain rock lies a brewery that makes Radler's like Monteiths to prove me wrong...

Coming from Greymouth (more or less) it's always a giggle that the beer no one would drink unless they were fairly old or poor (it was cheaper) when I grew up there was Monteiths original, now made in Auckland and sold at $12 a half dozen. Magic. Alcoholism was always just around the corner in Greymouth cos the Tomato Soup fermentation smells of the DB/monteiths brewery wafted through the highschool like a Stephen King mist. Getting misty eyed myself, better go and bottle that stout I'd forgotten about.

Over.


----------



## jaytee (2/5/06)

Copperhop is the top drop of Ross's bunch !

Sassy Red is even better though ..


----------



## mhan7073 (2/5/06)

When I said 4% I was thinking in particular of beers like Stag, but also Mac's gold which I'm pretty sure is 4%. 

http://www.macs.co.nz/beers.asp

TASTE AND AROMA: Mac's Gold has a light fruitiness with hints of citrus and sweet malt. The subtle mid palate bitterness of the hops is balanced by a smooth, delicate caramel sweetness that leaves a crisp finish and refreshing aftertaste. An exceptionally sessionable favourite that tempts the drinker to try another. 
COLOUR: Subtle golden hue (as you would expect). 
ALC.VOL: 4% 
FOOD MATCHING: Mac's Gold mixes well with foods that have light and subtle ingredients, like roasted chicken. 
SERVING TECHNIQUE: Serve at 4 C in a clean, dry glass, ensuring a generous, tight head (looks are part of the experience!) 
AWARDS: BrewNZ 2004 

Yes Speight's Old Dark is 4%. Every rule is allowed an exception right? Right!


----------



## Jazman (2/5/06)

macs copperhop is great and i liked the reserve and the gold is a hot summer day swiller

montieht pils i had was shit and the celtic on tap was ok i loved the black and the radler is a girlie dring the origal is ok i had that on tap as well


on my brewey tout of montieths last week they told us any the black and original and l/e is brewed in greymouth and in open fermentors mor pics to follow


----------



## mycle (2/5/06)

Ok, so anybody know anywhere in Wollongong or Sydney where I can get kiwi beers? You used to be able to get Monteiths at Woolies but I haven't seen it there in a while. 

ta
mycle.


----------



## Beer Krout (3/5/06)

Mycle

You should be able to pick up Monteith's at Woollies owned Dan Murphys stores.
Check www.danmurphys.com.au for store locations.

The Mac's appears to be available at the Coles owned 1st Choice Liquour. 
Where Ross aquired them.
No stores in Sydney area yet but I'm sure that will change sometime this year.
1stchoice.com.au

Brett


----------



## mhan7073 (3/5/06)

mycle said:


> Ok, so anybody know anywhere in Wollongong or Sydney where I can get kiwi beers? You used to be able to get Monteiths at Woolies but I haven't seen it there in a while.
> 
> ta
> mycle.
> [post="123980"][/post]​



Amatos definately have a few. www.amatos.com.au

Monteith, Steinlager and Tui and I think thats all.

Though I would think Dan Murphys would be worth a shot. They might be able to order it in for you if they don't have it.


----------



## Snow (6/5/06)

I tried the Mac's Copperhop last night and was very impressed. This is one well-crafted IPA. I bought a 6 pack for $13 from Vintage Cellars and will be going back for a carton next time.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## BruceL (6/5/06)

Just bought some Mac's CopperHop at Liquorland, it was only $40 a carton ($1 more than they sell VB). Might be the same price but there's no comparison in taste.

Bruce


----------



## BruceL (6/5/06)

Must have tasted a few to many before writing the last post.

It was Vintage Cellars where I got the Mac's.

Bruce


----------



## mhan7073 (6/6/06)

Hey,

Does anyone know where I could get Speight's Old Dark in Sydney? Dan Murphy's (certainly where I go to) doesn't stock it, and neither does Amatos. Maybe croydon cellars? I can't find their website. Do theyeven have one?

Thanks,

Mic


----------



## scotsdalebrewery (27/7/06)

I saw macs at a bottlo about a year ago, and at $4.50 a stubby I was put off. Walked into the new 1st Choice liquor in Ringwood and there it was at $2.99 - Sold! Had the Reserve and Copperhop. The Copperhop reminded me of JS IPA and the Lager was like Mildura Brewery Desert Lager - the added bonus is..... NEW SHOP = FRESH BEER!!!


----------



## mbd1979 (27/7/06)

i picked up some monteith's original ale at woolies in parramatta a week or so ago...


----------



## Kerrs Rd Brewery (27/7/06)

Though not in Ross' pics, I picked up some Monteiths Summer Ale @ the Acland St Bottlo whilst on a Melbourne trip a few months back... From memory it was a very Ginger Beer type of bev-e-raj. But, have to agree with the majority on the Monteiths Black, fantastic.


----------



## Jez (28/7/06)

Dropped into the 1st Choice Liqour at Ashfield for the first time a few days ago. It has replaced the Theo's on the corner of Parramatta road & the City West Link across from the clocktower & Bunnings.

They had a fantastic selection of beers I hadn't seen in Bottlo's before. I'm usually a Dan Murphy's regular and have been to Amato's a few times but will be spending a fair bit of time here in future.

Can't remember all the names but was happy enough to see James Squire Golden Ale with a best before date that hadn't expired (they were March 2007 I think). May also be picking up a Greene King Suffolk Extra Strong there on the weekend but at $10.50 for a 500ml :blink: I think one will be my limit. They had 4 different Mac's beers too as well as some unusual looking Belgians.

If you're in the area check it out. 

Jez


----------



## Stuster (28/7/06)

Jez said:


> Dropped into the 1st Choice Liqour at Ashfield for the first time a few days ago.
> If you're in the area check it out.



You had to tell me, Jez.  I am really close to there. It'll be so tempting to just pop in for some 'research'. :lol: :chug:


----------



## barneyhanway (28/7/06)

theres a (short) list of aussie stockists on the new and improved emersons website -
http://www.emersons.co.nz
Richard Emerson is a brewer of the highest quality. May I politely suggest that you go get some now.

You'll find any of the Emersons range far more rewarding than anything the big boys have to offer (Macs, Montieths, Speights)


----------



## Bobby (28/7/06)

emersons ipa is brilliant. would love to try the other beers in teh range.


----------



## PostModern (28/7/06)

mycle said:


> Ok, so anybody know anywhere in Wollongong or Sydney where I can get kiwi beers? You used to be able to get Monteiths at Woolies but I haven't seen it there in a while.
> 
> ta
> mycle.



Woollies at Corrimal used to have Monteiths. But they didn't the last time I looked there (occassionally pop my head in to look at the cleanskins). Next time I'm there, I'll see if they have them back in. Seems the 'Gong (with a few nice exceptions) is a VB kinda town.


----------

